# What does FEAD Optimizer do?



## a_to_z123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well I've the setup for Adobe Reader 7.0 and I want to know this---

When we start the setup, it starts the Netopsystems FEAD Optimizer and after that normal setup starts.
So I want to know what does it do in particular when other setups can install softwares without using it?

Does anyone have an answer to this???


----------



## kalpik (Oct 5, 2005)

Its a compression tool. It compresses better than other install systems.


----------



## a_to_z123 (Oct 16, 2005)

But then after that, the normal installer comes into action.
And I've seen this only in the installer of Adobe Reader, nowhere else.
Is compression the only reason behind using it or something else is also there.

Someone illuminate!!!


----------

